# What kind of epoxy do you fill in hog tusk with



## j_seph (Dec 10, 2018)

Need to fill one in so I can drill hole through it, what should I use?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 10, 2018)

j_seph said:


> Need to fill one in so I can drill hole through it, what should I use?



What you making?

Are you wanting to drill through the side? I usually put wood filler in all of them to lessen the likelihood of them chipping. Not sure if that would be solid enough for your project.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 10, 2018)

Danny Leigh said:


> What you making?
> 
> Are you wanting to drill through the side? I usually put wood filler in all of them to lessen the likelihood of them chipping. Not sure if that would be solid enough for your project.


It is actually Gator claws, making a necklace out of them


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 13, 2018)

I think an epoxy resin would work pretty well but it sets up kind of slow.  Alumalite should to the trick too of they are clean and dry.

I wouldn't use polyester resin due to it's tendency to shrink while curing


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 16, 2018)

Might try JB Quick Weld, sets up pretty fast. Instead of drilling the claws you might want to just insert a small twisted wire loop before the glue sets - less chance of messing up the claw and a good bit easier. If you get a small bottle of alumalite dye in red or green and mix a drop with the JB as you mix it, you won't have that ugly grey color looking back at you. Clean up with a little WD40 on a Q-tip.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 17, 2018)

Anvil Head said:


> Might try JB Quick Weld, sets up pretty fast. Instead of drilling the claws you might want to just insert a small twisted wire loop before the glue sets - less chance of messing up the claw and a good bit easier. If you get a small bottle of alumalite dye in red or green and mix a drop with the JB as you mix it, you won't have that ugly grey color looking back at you. Clean up with a little WD40 on a Q-tip.



You could possibly use a cream color dye also to match close to tooth color.  I think casters choice brand mica powder has a cream but could be wrong

I like the wire idea


----------

